# Free water colour betta picture



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Well I would like to practice water colour bettas and so am giving away one free water colour of your betta. I will announce who gets the picture at the end of the day so everyone gets a chance to get a picture.
Basically just post a clear pic of your betta with his name and at the end of the day I will draw a name from a hat  you however will need to wait until I can buy some watercolour paper for your painting


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Neat!  Can you please draw Sheer?

User - bettaisbetter
Fish - Sheer - Black Orchid


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

If you win the draw I will


----------



## bettaisbetter (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh, yeah. Whoops, at least I have a chance. ^^; You don't have any samples?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I do of water color art but not of a betta  this is mainly just for practice


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Heeere's Iris!
Name:Hershey
Betta's name:Iris.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm submitting Mia, she's in my avatar also.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

This is Neptune.






I'm trying to get as much art as I can so i can get it turned into a BIG pic of Neptune using all the little pics.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Name: Madmonahan 
Fishies name: Chance.
Sorry for the bad picture! There are better ones in my album!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Do you mind if I enter but just ask you to chose from my albums? I'm in the car on my phone so I can't get a pic now.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok i guess I can so you don't kill yourself trying to post a pic lol.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

IDK why but that's just SO funny!!! LOL


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Ok i guess I can so you don't kill yourself trying to post a pic lol.


Thanks! Here's one now.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay lol ji will do he draw shortly.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Okay lol ji will do he draw shortly.


Who's betta are you painting?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Okay I will do the draw shortly lol I have not chosen and I need to get watercolour paper before I can do the painting.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh okay.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

If you're still taking entries, I'd like to enter Hu.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry guy two of my bettas suddenly died and another has a hard to treat disease I am setting up a sorority getting new fish and just don't have time with qt everyone and what not... I am sorry.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry for the losses!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

So sorry for your losses :-(


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah and now Calypso my plakat female has a very difficult to treat disease that has dissolved her side fin that is always moving it may require me to put her to sleep and cut off the infected part. We are attempting to use Kanaplex currently.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

You can make a betta sleep and do surgery on it? o3o


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah clove oil and then with a sharp tool... I really don't want to do it but may need to.


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

I see. I hope you don't need to.


----------

